# Can I get my concealed license



## Babydoll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi y'all I am new to this site and I am trying to find out some information. I've been married since last August and I am wanting to get my concealed but my husband has a felony and it seems that nobody can answer my question I have been told I am not allowed to even have any weapons in the home. I do have some guns but they are at my parents house. But I really want to get my concealed if possible. Well I ever be able to get my concealed or even have weapons in my home with him having a background? I am been a bow hunter for the last six years and I'm now wanting to go back to a rifle.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Up front: I am not a lawyer, nor should this be considered legal advice. For legal advice, contact a lawyer in your state.

It is my understanding that most folks who have been convicted of a Felony are usually given very specific instructions about what they legally can and can't do with guns (and ammunition) after their conviction. Ask your husband if he was given any paperwork that outlines these instructions/rules. The laws of your state is what drives these rules. There may even be local/city ordinances that will apply to your situation. You may have to get a lawyer to research and explain all these laws/rules to you, to make sure you (and your husband) do not violate them.

Good luck!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, what you have been told is correct. You won't get in any trouble but your husband sure could. A very serious offense under state and federal law. I'd see about contacting an attorney to see if and when your husband would be elligible to have his felony expunged, if it was a violent felony, good luck. Anyway, indeed thats something not to fool around with until you are fully apprised of the law and by someone who knows. An attorney and the Attorney Generals Office of the State of Utah would be good bets. The posts below are just for reference and may not be accurate and may be outdated, but more than likely it should give you a fair idea until you consult someone who knows and or current law.

Gun laws in Utah - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.sentencingproject.org/doc/File/Collateral Consequences/Utah.pdf


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Go get your permit.
Get your gun.

Make very sure your hubby NEVER touches it.

AFS


----------

